# 2013 Cruze LT1 Service Traction Control



## Purcntry (Jul 3, 2013)

Purchased new 30 Jun on the 2 Jul wife and son in vehicle when Service Light came on. Wife said the car would hardly run thankfully she was three blocks from home and able to get it back. I started the vehicle to return it to the service department with no codes displayed. Service department said the ECBM had a bad software load and reloaded the software they tested the vehicle and returned to us on 3 Jul. On the 21 Jul after filling up with gas I started the vehicle and the Service Traction Control light came back on again. I turned the vehicle off and waited three minutes as indicated in the Owner's manual. When I started the vehicle it ran as if the timing was completely set incorrectly. I immediately shut the engine off and waited another three minutes and restarted the vehicle no error present, no timing issue with the cylinders present. I returned the vehicle to the service department they are waiting on a new computer to be delivered since the software refresh did not work. I did notice having taken pictures of the instrument clusters that the RPM's registered at zero both times the service light came on not sure what it means just an observation from the pic's I took. I filed a complaint with new purchase customer service department obviously we are not happy with the vehicle after owning less than three weeks and having the same service issue twice with the vehicle. All is not lost we do have the Lemon Law here and I have already contacted my lawyer I refuse to pay for a inferior or defective product. I understand they can not get every single vehicle spot on. I am a chevy man owning 02 Burban and 04 Silverado with over 130,000 miles they make a solid vehicle just not this Cruze.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

You have a bad battery cable. This is becoming quite a common issue with Cruzen, and was a common problem on the car I owned before the Cruze as well.

In essence, the battery cable overheats, and acts like a kink in a garden hose - the car just doesn't have the proper current/voltage it needs to run. As a result, ALL of the electrical systems under the hood go haywire and throw all kinds of unrelated lights/codes.

I'd save yourself and the service department both some time and request that they call GM Tech Assistance.

Calm down, help the dealership out, and let them fix your issues. You bought the Cruze, you obviously liked the vehicle, so let them get it fixed and then enjoy it for many years to come.

Same issues in a post here:
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/8000-service-stabilitrak-traction-control.html


----------



## Purcntry (Jul 3, 2013)

Day 2 of owning a vehicle not in my possession. Well after calling Gm tech assist again they came to the conclusion the car has a bad ECBM. They ordered a new computer 2 hours away from the dealership it did not make it in. I again understand they all can't be spot on but it should not be my inherited hassle/problem. I bought the car for the wife to commute to work in and not the Burban. Not working out so well she has expressed a loss of confidence in the vehicle and it's ability to get her to and from work. Just Great!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I think the link jblackburn referenced also had GM TAC replacing the BCM before the battery cable. I think they've got their troubleshooting steps backwards as battery cables are much cheaper and easier to find than BCMs.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Purcntry

I am so sorry to read that you are experiencing this issue on your new Cruze. I would like to start a service request and call your dealership for you. If you are interested in my assistance please send me a private message. Once again I apologize for your frustrating experience.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Purcntry (Jul 3, 2013)

@Jackie, I already have a case number with GM. Thank You Update today is day four vehicle is still with dealer new development it is not the EBCM according to the field service rep, it's the coil pack they ordered a new one and maybe today I will get the car back.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Purcntry said:


> @Jackie, I already have a case number with GM. Thank You Update today is day four vehicle is still with dealer new development it is not the EBCM according to the field service rep, it's the coil pack they ordered a new one and maybe today I will get the car back.


The coil pack isn't turning on your stability control, etc. lights. 

If there is a misfire code, it could still be caused by the car not getting the proper voltage it needs for everything to work together.

Sounds to me like they're throwing parts at it in hopes of curing something that's obviously an electrical problem causing all these issues.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Purcntry said:


> @Jackie, I already have a case number with GM. Thank You Update today is day four vehicle is still with dealer new development it is not the EBCM according to the field service rep, it's the coil pack they ordered a new one and maybe today I will get the car back.


Hey Purcntry, 

You are welcome. We are here to assist! Thank you for letting us know you already have a case and for updating us. Feel free to keep updating us, as we want to ensure you get your vehicle back in your hands. 

Sincerely,

Laura M. (assisting Jackie)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Purcntry (Jul 3, 2013)

Got the cruze back this evening. No new EBCM they did find code U0100 71 in EBCM followed diagnostic in SI. Called TAC and told to ignore code. They also found code P0336 stored in ECM history which they say led them to crankshaft position sensor which they replaced. I am still concerned that the service traction control light's coming on a second time has not been resolved. I do not know if it is possible that the crankshaft sensor caused the service traction control to come on.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

A bad crank sensor can act perfectly when cold, and cause the car to act up when warm. Fingers crossed that was it!


----------



## mnbornmnbred (May 19, 2015)

*worried*

I am now having the same problem with my 2014 Cruze 1lt! This was our very first new car, we are a young couple with a new daughter and thought this would be the perfect car, however we have had many problems with this car, It ticks every time we start the car and get up to 12 mph, (dealer said nothing to worry about, just anti-lock brakes when travelling down the highway the steering wheel sticks in one position and I have to gently yank it to steer the car. Our navigation system freezes and has to be reset, among many other issues. Than yesterday the car started sputtering and all the lights came on with the service traction control picture on the display. I immediately stopped the car and shut it off, it worked fine when I restarted it. I just dont know what to do as our warranty is almost up, and if it continues with all these problems will cost me a fortune.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

mnbornmnbred said:


> I am now having the same problem with my 2014 Cruze 1lt! This was our very first new car, we are a young couple with a new daughter and thought this would be the perfect car, however we have had many problems with this car, It ticks every time we start the car and get up to 12 mph, (dealer said nothing to worry about, just anti-lock brakes when travelling down the highway the steering wheel sticks in one position and I have to gently yank it to steer the car. Our navigation system freezes and has to be reset, among many other issues. Than yesterday the car started sputtering and all the lights came on with the service traction control picture on the display. I immediately stopped the car and shut it off, it worked fine when I restarted it. I just dont know what to do as our warranty is almost up, and if it continues with all these problems will cost me a fortune.


Just saw your posts stuck in moderation-land.

-It sounds like you have an issue with the battery cable. There is an extended warranty coverage out for this (dash lights coming on, car suddenly losing power, possibly radio/stuff freezing as well).
-Steering sticking - there is an extended warranty/TSB out for this as well. Mention it to your dealer and they should update the software accordingly. They did this to mine a year or two ago and it hasn't returned since.
-12 MPH clunk is perfectly normal. They all do it - actually, all cars do it, but some are much quieter than others. My parents Acura used to make a loud POP when it checked the brakes.


----------



## nth1976 (Nov 25, 2016)

I have a 2013 Cruse LT and today I got the "service traction control" message... could definately tell something is not right... THis is the first issue I have had with the car , so tomorrow I am taking the car in to have it checked - and hopefully it is only the battery cables as descripbed in the forum. Seems to be a somewhat common issue...


----------



## Grademan9522 (Jan 3, 2017)

jblackburn said:


> Just saw your posts stuck in moderation-land.
> 
> -It sounds like you have an issue with the battery cable. There is an extended warranty coverage out for this (dash lights coming on, car suddenly losing power, possibly radio/stuff freezing as well).
> -Steering sticking - there is an extended warranty/TSB out for this as well. Mention it to your dealer and they should update the software accordingly. They did this to mine a year or two ago and it hasn't returned since.
> -12 MPH clunk is perfectly normal. They all do it - actually, all cars do it, but some are much quieter than others. My parents Acura used to make a loud POP when it checked the brakes.


How can you check battery cable? Will it show signs of getting hot


----------



## robare77 (Jun 22, 2017)

I have had my 2014 Cruze for about 2 years. Never had problems until now. Check engine light came 2 weeks ago, for something to do with the turbo failing. Brought it to dealership, they replaced the whole turbo. Got it back a few days later and didn't see an improvement in power or performance. Check engine light turned back on yesterday, and just today, service traction control/service stabili-trak turned on. Its still under powertrain and Carmax warranty. Any ideas?


----------

